# FreeBSD installing rutorrent and rtorrent



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like I had to create another thread because of no help. I have FreeBSD 9.0 installed on a Kimsufi 2G. I used the 
	
	



```
wget --no-check-certificate -O autodl-setup http://sourceforge.net/projects/autodl-irssi/files/autodl-setup/download
sh autodl-setup
```
 auto script from the rutorrent website to install. Well, the installation failed because of a conflict with 
	
	



```
libssl.so.6 and libcrypto.so.6
```
. That is as far I have got in this process. I'm stomped and don't know what to do next. So anybody mind helping a "idiot", out with this task.:stud


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

net-p2p/rtorrent


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
> 
> net-p2p/rtorrent


Thanks. But I need to install this on a server with webui. I know how to install ports. My problem is I need build this as a webui.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Use net-p2p/transmission-daemon. It has a web interface.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use net-p2p/transmission-daemon. It has a web interface.


So I can use this in replace of rutorrent? What else do I have to install on the kimsufi?


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Use net-p2p/transmission-daemon. It has a web interface.



Anything else has to be configured once installed?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Nothing else is needed.

And I suggest you read the terms and conditions very carefully. It doesn't prohibit P2P specifically but they do not allow "illegal" filesharing.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Nothing else is needed.
> 
> And I suggest you read the terms and conditions very carefully. It doesn't prohibit P2P specifically but they do not allow "illegal" filesharing.




Besides that what do I need to install a desktop on my server to use?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> Besides that what do I need to install a desktop on my server to use?


Your question doesn't make much sense.

What exactly are you trying to archive?


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your question doesn't make much sense.
> 
> What exactly are you trying to archive?




I would like to install a desktop on my server. i.e. Gnome. What process of action I have to do to achieve this.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Is your first language English or something else? The handbook is available in other languages.

Chapter 6 The X Window System
6.7 Desktop Environments

If you go with Gnome I'd suggest using x11/gnome2-lite. It contains enough for a nice desktop but doesn't include all the bells and whistles (you can install those later on anyway). I'm personally more fond of x11-wm/xfce4.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Is your first language English or something else? The handbook is available in other languages.
> 
> Chapter 6 The X Window System
> 6.7 Desktop Environments
> ...



Maybe I wasn't clear enough for what I was seeking help. Is there a diffrence in the installation of a desktop on a server vs a desktop on your home computer? I though the installation was diffrent. I know how to install the desktop. Since I'm installing in a diffrent enviroment. I assume that maybe there is something diffrent I have to do. Like I said I'm a "idiot" doing this right now. Not ashamed of it that's how it's when your learning.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> Is there a diffrence in the installation of a desktop on a server vs a desktop on your home computer?


No.


> I though the installation was diffrent.


Why would it?

The only real difference between a desktop and a server is how you use them. That said there are loads of people (me included) that don't install anything graphical on a server at all.


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Why would it?



Don't know that's why I ask. If I knew all of this, I wouldn't be begging for help. Only reason I'm asking here is because I'm a new FreeBSD user.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

I was just wondering why you thought there was a difference


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2012)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> Thanks. But I need to install this on a server with webui. I know how to install ports. My problem is I need build this as a webui.



net-p2p/rtgui

Install ports-mgmt/psearch to search for ports; makes life easier.


----------



## vinkler (Jan 27, 2012)

Detailed description installation *rTorrent* plus *rutorrent:*
http://forums.rutorrent.org/index.php?topic=6.0


----------



## chessmaster (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks part of my problem is the lack of symlink

`ln -s /lib/libssl.so.7 libssl.so.6`
`ln -s /lib/libcrypto.so.7 libcrypto.so.6`

 I will try again and post the output errors or if I fix.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 29, 2012)

chessmaster said:
			
		

> Thanks part of my problem is the lack of symlink
> 
> `ln -s /lib/libssl.so.7 libssl.so.6`
> `ln -s /lib/libcrypto.so.7 libcrypto.so.6`
> ...



The version numbers are there for a reason: It means there's an incompatibility in the library. So this is *not* a recommended "solution" as it may introduce strange behavior, crashes, etc.

Installing rTorrent is simple and can be done through ports, just make sure you select the xmlrpc option (IIRC it's off by default). Next install either Apache or ligthttp and enable the SCGI features (As described by a host of online articles/HOWTO's), and finally just fetch & extract the ruTorrent package in your wwwroot.

I have no idea how all of this relates to the file you're trying to download in your OP, as this appears to be a plugin for irssi (...?)


----------

